# Keeping things natural



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You know from my past posts that I enjoy making fancy signs that require a lot of time to design and paint, but sometimes a simple approach is more appropriate.

I purposely kept this beekeeper’s sign simple to reflect the nature of his exceptional honey which is so good that it almost tastes like a liqueur or wine. Something overly complicated and painted would detract from the organic nature of this natural product and detract from what is one of the world’s simplest foods.

It was carved from cedar and has no stain or paint, with gloss polyurethane varnish as the only finish. The large title font is ‘Signmaker’ from Letterheadfonts.com. The smaller text is Balford from Myfonts.com. I used A 60º V bit for all the carving.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That looks fantastic, love the fonts . I actually prefer the non painted look in most applications. Thought coloured expoxy in the letters would look neat sometimes though


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You have a good eye for font selection, Oliver. That's a good one for all Steve's communications.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

It is Simplistic beautiful.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work once again, Oliver! All the non-Louisiana forum members get bonus points for correctly pronouncing Tchefuncte... :wink:

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gaffboat said:


> You know from my past posts that I enjoy making fancy signs that require a lot of time to design and paint, but sometimes a simple approach is more appropriate.
> 
> I purposely kept this beekeeper’s sign simple to reflect the nature of his exceptional honey which is so good that it almost tastes like a liqueur or wine. Something overly complicated and painted would detract from the organic nature of this natural product and detract from what is one of the world’s simplest foods.
> 
> It was carved from cedar and has no stain or paint, with gloss polyurethane varnish as the only finish. The large title font is ‘Signmaker’ from Letterheadfonts.com. The smaller text is Balford from Myfonts.com. I used A 60º V bit for all the carving.


WOW, WOW AND WOW again.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Very nice work once again, Oliver! All the non-Louisiana forum members get bonus points for correctly pronouncing Tchefuncte... :wink:
> 
> David


Tchefuncte!!! Well did I pronounce it right? S what can I get with the extra points? :grin:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Oliver what a great sign you made. How big of a sign is it?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Very nice work once again, Oliver! All the non-Louisiana forum members get bonus points for correctly pronouncing Tchefuncte... :wink:
> 
> David



I can pronounce it. I watch "Swamp People".

Looking good, Ollie.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Hey Oliver what a great sign you made. How big of a sign is it?


The sign is 8" x 20", Don.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Assuming the "honey" is up to the quality of the sign both parties have a winner.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Oliver.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Oliver. As always, your work is second to none. *Very Nice Job!!!*


----------

